# Dämpfer anpassen



## w-biker (21. Mai 2015)

Mein Bike: Slide Carbon Größe S 2015. 
Mein Gewicht: Fahrbereit 70 kg
Mein Problem: Dämpfer ist in der Druckstufe überdämpft und in der Zugstufe grenzwertig. 
Was kann ich mit überschaubarem Aufwand tun? 
Bei einem Ölwechsel von serienmäßigen 7wt auf 2,5 funktioniert dann noch die Plattform?


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Mai 2015)

an den bunten Rädchen drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w-biker (21. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, ich habe vergessen. 
Bitte nur ernsthafte Antworten.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Mai 2015)

Das war eine ernsthafte Antwort.
Wenn du nicht schreibst, dass das nichts bringt, dann kann kein Mensch ahnen, dass du nicht einfach zu "unwissend" dafür bist...


----------



## boarderking (21. Mai 2015)

Druckstufe über dämpft soll was genau heißen? Zu viel Luftdruck? Hast du den daempfer auf 20- 25 % SAG eingestellt?  Oder redest du eigentlich von Progression?
Ich denke du solltest versuchen das Problem zu konkretisieren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Mai 2015)

und vor allen Dingen mal angeben welchen Daempfer er drin hat, oder erwartet er wir informieren uns erst uber sehn Rad um Ihm dann seine Frage zu beantworten


----------



## w-biker (21. Mai 2015)

Nun gut also nochmal. 
Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit offener Druck und Zugstufe. Propegal auf Hase Stellung. 
Luftdruck 10 bar (ca 25% Sag). 
Ich traue mir zu das Dämpfungsverhalten beurteilen zu können. 
Ich suche nach einer Lösung die sich durchaus auch im Bereich einer Viskositätsanpassung des Dämpferöls bewegen kann.


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2015)

Hat der Dämpfer auch einen Markennamen ?


----------



## w-biker (22. Mai 2015)

Nachtrag :
Der Dämpfer ist ein Monarch RT3 DebonAir
M L3 F 320


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2015)

w-biker schrieb:


> Nachtrag :
> Der Dämpfer ist ein Monarch RT3 DebonAir
> M L3 F 320


Hallo W- Biker also du hast einen Monarch RT3 welche Laufzeit hat der Dämpfer oder ev. haste du die Einstellschrauben zu
fest Aufgedreht sollten min. 1 Click zu sein , die Grundeinstellung ist so das eigentlich 2-4 Clicks gut ist.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## w-biker (22. Mai 2015)

Laufzeit ist ca 10 Fahrstunden 
Rebound ganz offen, ich werd mal 1 Click zumachen.
Kann das aber erst Morgen ausprobieren. 
Melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Mai 2015)

Zum Verständnis: die Zugstufe ist auch grenzwertig langsam?

Generell neigen die Hersteller dazu, den Dämpfer leicht zu überdämpfen, weil er dann weniger "wippt". Das ist zwar Schwachsinn, aber der durchschnittliche Bikerhintern fühlt das so, und Wippen ist lange von den Mags als Teufelszeug verschrieben worden.

Nur gibt es Wippen durch Körperbewegung und Wippen durch Antriebseinflüsse. Letztere sind ordentlich minimiert worden oder werden sogar genutzt (VPP, Liteville 301). Ersteres lässt sich nur durch ein Masseträgheitsventil vermeiden (BRAIN).

Pack Dir auch mal n Rucksack mit 10 Kilo drin auf den Rücken (Luftdruck anpassen). Geht dann der Dämpfer wie er soll, dann ist er zumindest nicht kaputt. Vorausgesetzt, du hast dich mit der richtigen Einstellprozedur beschäftigt (Luftdruck, Zugstufe, dann erst Druckstufe).


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2015)

w-biker schrieb:


> Laufzeit ist ca 10 Fahrstunden
> Rebound ganz offen, ich werd mal 1 Click zumachen.
> Kann das aber erst Morgen ausprobieren.
> Melde mich dann nochmal.


10 Fahrstunden können bei RS durchaus noch nicht reichen um den endgültigen Laufzustand zu erreichen leider. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (22. Mai 2015)

kann ich bestätigen.

mehr fahren.

und dann eventuell mit der luftkammergröße probieren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Mai 2015)

Rebound ganz offen....und dann sprichst Du von grenzwertig 
dreh mal ganz zu und teste den Unterschied und dies mach auch mal bei der Druckstufe, wenn Du sagst die sei ueberdaempft 


Wolfplayer schrieb:


> RoyalAce schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Vincy (22. Mai 2015)

Er will es softer haben und die Zugstufe schneller, da helfen eure dummen Sprüche ihm nichts.
Besonders die RS Dämpfer sind meistens hölzern und überdämpft, erstrecht für Leichtgewichtige.
Da hilft eher ein softeres Tune (andere Shims). Frag da mal lieber die kompetenteren RS Tuner zB die Forum-User "Lord Helmchen" oder "Symion" oder den Gino von flatout-suspension. http://flatout-suspension.de/
Hier gibt es nur dumme Sprüche, aber kaum Hilfe!


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Er will es softer haben und die Zugstufe schneller, da helfen eure dummen Sprüche ihm nichts.
> Besonders die RS Dämpfer sind meistens hölzern und überdämpft, erstrecht für Leichtgewichtige.
> Da hilft eher ein softeres Tune (andere Shims). Frag da mal lieber die kompetenteren RS Tuner zB die Forum-User "Lord Helmchen" oder "Symion" oder den Gino von flatout-suspension. http://flatout-suspension.de/
> Hier gibt es nur dumme Sprüche, aber kaum Hilfe!


Zum Tune L3 ist der leichteste Tune in Comp.( für feines Ansprechen zuständig ).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w-biker (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für die rege Teilnahme, insbesonders vincy und Bodo Prost.
Fahre den Dämpfer nun erstmal noch eine Weile um zu sehen ob sich was verändert. 
P.S. An wolfplayer: Wie stelle ich deiner Meinung nach die Druckstufe ein? 
Ich dachte der RT3 hat nur die Möglichkeit einer 3 stufigen Propedal Einstellung (was natürlich auch über die Druckstufe geregelt wird) eine Druckstufeneinstellung 
vergleichbar der Rebound Einstellung ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Mai 2015)

wie passen dazu Federung einstellen 

schnellere Zugstufe  also ich hatte noch keinen Daempfer wo die Zugstufe zu langsam war
ob Manitou, RS, Fox....willst Du auf einem Trampolin durch die Gegend fahren 
zur Druckstoffe....wenn Du von Anfang an all die Angaben gemacht haettest, waere weniger Sprueche gekommen.
wie ich schon sagte, hattest Du erwartet wir informieren uns erst was in Deinem Rad verbaut ist um Tips zu geben


----------



## MC² (25. Juli 2015)

@w-biker,
hast jetzt noch was geändert am Set Up? Mir gehts ähnlich, fahre ein 2014er Slide Carbon mit RS Dämpfer (M L3 F 320), ohne plus, ohne Debt Air, bei gleichem Einsatzgewicht von 68-70kg, abhängig von der Adventszeit.
Mir kommt er auch in der Druckstufe etwas überdämpft vor, vor allem bei schnellen Schlägen, hphere Geschwindigkeit, oder Wurzelteppich, Zugstufe passt. Der Tune ist identisch. Eventuell wäre eine etwas weichere Druckstufe interessant.


----------



## w-biker (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo MC2,
auf anraten von Herrn Probst, habe ich den Dämpfer erst einmal einmal eingefahren.
Leider hat sich der Zustand nicht verbessert.
Bin derzeit mit Sportimport in Kontakt, was hier die beste Maßnahme ist.
Wenn ich mehr weis, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> @w-biker,
> hast jetzt noch was geändert am Set Up? Mir gehts ähnlich, fahre ein 2014er Slide Carbon mit RS Dämpfer (M L3 F 320), ohne plus, ohne Debt Air, bei gleichem Einsatzgewicht von 68-70kg, abhängig von der Adventszeit.
> Mir kommt er auch in der Druckstufe etwas überdämpft vor, vor allem bei schnellen Schlägen, hphere Geschwindigkeit, oder Wurzelteppich, Zugstufe passt. Der Tune ist identisch. Eventuell wäre eine etwas weichere Druckstufe interessant.


Zugstufe ist L3 (mögl. OEM 3L-l-M-F ) ist der schnellste Tune. Druckstufe M ( L-M-F ) Aussagen von 20Fahrern 3x zu leicht
12x gut 5x zu wenig , liege glaub ich Richtig . Was bei RS nicht leicht ist da die Dämpfer ganz schön Streuen. Gruß Bodo


----------

